# ECNL Girls SW Standings 2020-21 - Statistical Power Rankings by club entering 2021-22 season



## futboldad1 (Jul 26, 2021)

Congrats LAFC Slammers (now FC Koge) on a mighty #1 season.....but both Surf and Real (now LAFC Socal Youth) proved to be deserving additions......…..this table is for 20-21 so does not include Beach, Legends or Utah Royals who join for the 21-22 season..... For fun, I will predict Beach and Legends challenging for 4th and 5th overall as a clubs, Royals I'll predict to slot in around 10th out of what will be 17 total clubs in SW that will be split into two groups for the first time...... the above table is just the stats so hopefully no arguing commences  Preseason officially underway with Surf Cup this past weekend…. Hoping all were injury free…. Good luck to all the SW ECNL 21-22 league season is shaping up to be huge


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> View attachment 11142
> 
> Congrats LAFC Slammers (now FC Koge) on a mighty #1 season.....but both Surf and Real (now LAFC Socal Youth) proved to be deserving additions......…..this table is for 20-21 so does not include Beach, Legends or Utah Royals who join for the 21-22 season..... For fun, I will predict Beach and Legends challenging for 4th and 5th overall as a clubs, Royals I'll predict to slot in around 10th out of what will be 17 total clubs in SW that will be split into two groups for the first time...... the above table is just the stats so hopefully no arguing commences  Preseason officially underway with Surf Cup this past weekend…. Hoping all were injury free…. Good luck to all the SW ECNL 21-22 league season is shaping up to be huge


Great work bro.  Love this stuff and can;t get enough of it.  This is my sports page and my ESPN.  My dd got whacked first minute in and now has a cast.  Oh well, not the way to end the final Surf Cup of her 11 year youth soccer career after winning her first and second Surf Cups.  This next season will be epic.  MVLA fans think their the top of the class for the olders.  Real SC has two of the best players in the country.  LAFC and Legends looked amazing and Blues is looking real good too.  Have to watch out for Beach and Surf with the great Deza.  AZ clubs will be very tough.  Question brother.  Is their any hope for a surprise team to make a splash in the olders?


----------



## RedCard (Jul 26, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Preseason officially underway with Surf Cup this past weekend….


It was a rough start to the "preseason" cause some of these teams got hammered in the Surf Cup. LAFC Slammers and SD Surf did great as usually along with "newcomers (no really)" Beach FC, but some of the other teams...yikes!!!!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 26, 2021)

RedCard said:


> It was a rough start to the "preseason" cause some of these teams got hammered in the Surf Cup. LAFC Slammers and SD Surf did great as usually along with "newcomers (no really)" Beach FC, but some of the other teams...yikes!!!!!


My DDs team came bottom of their group but lot of cobwebs , missing players….. I’m sure true for other teams…..But Tons of coaches on sideline in the top bracket, and second brackets I heard too…. Olders Surf is all about exposure not results and my 2024 got some buzz so no complaints about losing a couple games….. Beach 06 went 0 and 3 and that’s a good team too…..blues top teams finishing bottom…… can’t judge from teams first games of the year, league is where we get the full picture


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> Great work bro.  Love this stuff and can;t get enough of it.  This is my sports page and my ESPN.  My dd got whacked first minute in and now has a cast.  Oh well, not the way to end the final Surf Cup of her 11 year youth soccer career after winning her first and second Surf Cups.  This next season will be epic.  MVLA fans think their the top of the class for the olders.  Real SC has two of the best players in the country.  LAFC and Legends looked amazing and Blues is looking real good too.  Have to watch out for Beach and Surf with the great Deza.  AZ clubs will be very tough.  Question brother.  Is their any hope for a surprise team to make a splash in the olders?


Sorry to hear about your talented DD….. wishing for a speedy recovery for her brother


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

RedCard said:


> It was a rough start to the "preseason" cause some of these teams got hammered in the Surf Cup. LAFC Slammers and SD Surf did great as usually along with "newcomers (no really)" Beach FC, but some of the other teams...yikes!!!!!


Best of the best was the best and they all played like the champs that they are.  Truly the best at this stage of pre-season.  The rest of the best, well we took it more like a showcase Red Card.  20 minutes each and let the girls have some fun.  It was a wonderful three days and no one I knew wanted to come back for that rush hour Monday morning traffic and be awarded two more games back to back within three hours of each other.  I did get to drive down three days in a row from OC.  Left at 7:30 and got home after 3 each day.  It was packed and the freeways were crazy going home.  The fun part for me is watching the Seals, The Marines and the Helicopters play war games on the 5 frwy.


----------



## RedCard (Jul 27, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> My DDs team came bottom of their group but lot of cobwebs , missing players….. I’m sure true for other teams…..But Tons of coaches on sideline in the top bracket, and second brackets I heard too…. Olders Surf is all about exposure not results and my 2024 got some buzz so no complaints about losing a couple games….. Beach 06 went 0 and 3 and that’s a good team too…..blues top teams finishing bottom…… can’t judge from teams first games of the year, league is where we get the full picture


I see your point, but if the defense can’t stop anyone while allowing 5 goals a games and the offense can’t score no goals, the college colleges there watching have to wonder if they can play at the next level.


----------

